# Coolant in intake manifold



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Sounds like a head gasket leak or maybe oil cooler mixing fluids? Do a compression test and leak down test. Rent from auto parts store


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Sounds like a head gasket leak or maybe oil cooler mixing fluids? Do a compression test and leak down test. Rent from auto parts store


Thanks man. Im hoping you're wrong on both and it's just an intake manifold gasket


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Thanks man. Im hoping you're wrong on both and it's just an intake manifold gasket


Intake manifold gasket has nothing to do with coolant on the 1.4 turbo, assuming that's what you have


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Thanks man. Im hoping you're wrong on both and it's just an intake manifold gasket


You can also pull the plugs out and shine a light on your piston tops... are they steam cleaned?


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Intake manifold gasket has nothing to do with coolant on the 1.4 turbo, assuming that's what you have


Yes that's what i have. The research ive done says coolant in mani is a sign of failed intake mani gasket. Not particularly on the cruze but in general. **** i hope that's not the deal. Ive sank so much money into this thing and as much as i hate to say but I've grown to have this car. I love how it looks but it's a pile of **** lol


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> You can also pull the plugs out and shine a light on your piston tops... are they steam cleaned?


Ok ill do that. So if they're really clean it's because the coolant is leaking on them?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Ok ill do that. So if they're really clean it's because the coolant is leaking on them?


It would lean that direction, then a leak down test would follow... what do you mean by building pressure in the coolant system? Could be exhaust fumes... can buy 1 of those coolant testers that test for carbons in the coolant reservoir. Try that first


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> It would lean that direction, then a leak down test would follow... what do you mean by building pressure in the coolant system? Could be exhaust fumes... can buy 1 of those coolant testers that test for carbons in the coolant reservoir. Try that first


Ok thanks man


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Update*** just checked the check valve in the intake manifold and it's gone. So im picking up an intake manifold tomorrow from AutoZone. Luckily my manifold has a lifetime warranty so it's bot gonna cost anything. Dont know if that would cause coolant in the manifold but it needs replaced regardless. I also dont know if that would cause the p1101.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Are you sure it's coolant? Share a pic


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Are you sure it's coolant? Share a pic


I mean it's a yellowish color like the coolant. I cant say for sure but it's thin and oily. I checked the cylinders and they're not washed. They look normal.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Chriscruze12 said:


> I mean it's a yellowish color like the coolant. I cant say for sure but it's thin and oily. I checked the cylinders and they're not washed. They look normal.


That’s normal PCV color, its oil and water mix.


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> That’s normal PCV color, its oil and water mix.


Why is there water and oil in there? I know the check valve is gone. This is the second mani i will have replaced in a year.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Why is there water and oil in there? I know the check valve is gone. This is the second mani i will have replaced in a year.











2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com





Maybe I should have said condensation or something else.


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> 2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained
> 
> 
> 2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...
> ...


Lol its cool. But i just watched the video and i didnt hear him say anything about condensation being in the intake.


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Are you sure it's coolant? Share a pic


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Chriscruze12 said:


> View attachment 286759
> View attachment 286759
> View attachment 286759


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah mine looks like that as well, I'd take a pic, but its at the dealer getting the oil pan resealed.


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah mine looks like that as well, I'd take a pic, but its at the dealer getting the oil pan resealed.


Thankfully the manifold i bought a year ago has lifetime warranty. So as long as dorman keeps giving ill keep taking. I just hate taking all that **** off lmao


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Thankfully the manifold i bought a year ago has lifetime warranty. So as long as dorman keeps giving ill keep taking. I just hate taking all that **** off lmao


I did at first too, but now it's pretty easy since I made those clips in the back for the wiring and coolant line easy to snap off. 

There is a lot of water/condensation in an combustion engine, especially in the winter. A lot of short trips makes it worse. Should try to get the car to normal operating temps and some highway speeds regularly to help evaporate from the oil.


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> I did at first too, but now it's pretty easy since I made those clips in the back for the wiring and coolant line easy to snap off.
> 
> There is a lot of water/condensation in an combustion engine, especially in the winter. A lot of short trips makes it worse. Should try to get the car to normal operating temps and some highway speeds regularly to help evaporate from the oil.


Yeah i was just watching a video of removing it as a refresher lol. The weather here has been cold, hot, cold, hot. Lol West Virginia weather is crazy. I hate this place lol but it's home. But i guess it will be good after i replace it. But my question is will that check valve throw a p1101 cel?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Yeah i was just watching a video of removing it as a refresher lol. The weather here has been cold, hot, cold, hot. Lol West Virginia weather is crazy. I hate this place lol but it's home. But i guess it will be good after i replace it. But my question is will that check valve throw a p1101 cel?


Yea, you probably have a vacuum leak/oil leak some where from the turbo pressurizing the PCV system. I would do a boost leak test after you change the manifold for leaks


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Yea, you probably have a vacuum leak/oil leak some where from the turbo pressurizing the PCV system. I would do a boost leak test after you change the manifold for leaks


Must be that check valve where its gone and its throwing the system off


----------

